
OnePlus 3 Support Nightmare (on-going) - destloy
https://medium.com/@kornkris/oneplus-3-support-nightmare-on-going-66c6eb64d614
======
bobic171
I have been tempted to make the move from my One to the Three, but i have
heard a few stories like this and they are making me hold off.

